# DIY Kit starter kit



## Travis (16/5/17)

Hai guys

I am not a beginner vaper but in terms of making liquid i am.

I am looking for a DIY starter kit incl some ingredients ie vg pg and ingredients to make juice my budget is not big at all around R1200

If anybody could help i would appreciate it


----------



## aktorsyl (16/5/17)

Travis said:


> Hai guys
> 
> I am not a beginner vaper but in terms of making liquid i am.
> 
> ...


This thread might be useful for you: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/i-want-to-start-mixing.t37429/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Travis (16/5/17)

aktorsyl said:


> This thread might be useful for you: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/i-want-to-start-mixing.t37429/



Literally what i needed, thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------

